# 

## Kamel34

Witam. Chciałbym ogrodzić swoja działkę, niestety teren jest podmokły i muszę zrobić podmurówkę. Nie chce grodzić na skos dlatego chce zastosować stopniowanie. Moim pytaniem jest jak wykonać takie stopniowanie i co ile najlepiej zastosować próg. Długość działki to 130m. Siatka jaką będę stosował ma wysokość 150cm.

----------


## Browar

...

----------


## Browar

Rozumiem że działke masz ze spadkiem dlatego to stopniowanie??   :Roll:  

Jeżeli tak to jaka jest różnica poziomów między 2 kończami działki? Stopniowanie rzadko wygląda ładnie i estetycznie a na 130 m jest gdzie gubić różnicę w poziomie... no chyba że masz różnicę  z 1,5m ?

Browar

----------


## Kamel34

Róznicy między górą a dołem będzie około 1m. Czyli nie ma sensu zastosowanie stopniowania ??

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Najmniejszego.

----------


## Kamel34

A w jaki inny sposób mogę zgubić tą różnice w terenie ?

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

A co tu, u licha gubić?
Metr na 130... Po prostu grodzisz tak jak po równym. Aby słupki pionowo i równo i tyle.

----------


## amber

Popieram przedmówcę stopniowanie siatki będzie bardzo kiepsko wyglądać siatka taka jest . Mam u siebie zrobione ogrodzenie z klinkieru jakieś 100 mb różnica wysokości jakieś 80 cm. i tu musiałem zrobić stopniowanie żeby zachować poziom i pion a widziałem zrobione ogrodzenie z klinkieru zrobione ze spadkiem i moim zdaniem tragedia

----------


## MAREK&KASIA

A co w przypadku ogrodzenia panelowego z przetłoczeniami drut 55mm 122 cm wys + podmurówka - różnica 50 cm na 50 metrach?
Stopniować czy nie?

----------


## Lilutek

Ja mam spadek około 2 m na długości 65 metrów, przy czym pierwsze 10 m leci w miare poziomo, potem się zaczyna równia pochyła. Jest to tył działki - jakieś 15 m od tarasu, tez planujemy zwykłą siatkę na słupkach na podmurówce. No i też mam zagwozdkę co zrobić.

----------


## revalidon

Miałem też tak, że jeden narożnik działkim obniżał mi się o 50 cm... Zrobiłem wszystko w jednym poziomie, a potem podmurówke podsypałem z dwóch stron o te 50 cm i jest git... Uskoki podmurówki dobrze nie wygladaja i są upierdliwe do zrobienia, no ale jak duże spadki to nie ma wyjscia...

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> A co w przypadku ogrodzenia panelowego z przetłoczeniami drut 55mm 122 cm wys + podmurówka - różnica 50 cm na 50 metrach?
> Stopniować czy nie?


No czyli ok 2 cm na panelu (jeśli ma ok 2m) 
Podmurówka prosto, a panele każdy o te 2 cm niżej.

----------


## Browar

2 kołki i sznurek.

1 kołek na jeden koniec działki drugi kołek na drugi koniec sznurek rozciągnąć w poziomie i....  trochę wyobraźni   :Wink2:  

Czasem niestety nie da się uniknąć stopniowania 

Browar

----------


## Lilutek

tak, tak, wersja ze sznurkami -  własnie tez doszliśmy samodzielnie   :Wink2:  do takiego wniosku. Miała to byc pierwsza rzecz, z którą ruszymy na wiosnę czyli liczyłam - może marzec, a wiecie że zima ma trzymac do kwietnia   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## revalidon

> a wiecie że zima ma trzymac do kwietnia


A ja myslałem, że do 21 marca...   :sad:

----------


## edde

> Napisał Lilutek
> 
> a wiecie że zima ma trzymac do kwietnia   
> 
> 
> A ja myslałem, że do 21 marca...


a co na to najstarsi górale?   :Lol:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Nic...
Nie pamiętają.

----------


## Skony71

> A co w przypadku ogrodzenia panelowego z przetłoczeniami drut 55mm 122 cm wys + podmurówka - różnica 50 cm na 50 metrach?
> Stopniować czy nie?


Panele się stopniuje jak najbardziej, ale panele możesz stopniować co 2,5 metra a siatkę raczej na kazdym słupku nie będziesz obcinał i napinał.

----------


## twister718

Jesli ktos sie uprze na stopniowanie to tylko na panelach bo siatka niezbyt dobrze wyglada stopniowana,  wykonywalem zlecenie u roznych klientow i jak zobaczyli jak wyglada stopniowana siatka to chcieli poprawki, a od samego poczatku proponowalismy zeby wlasnie jak koledzy powyzej napisali, przeciagnac zylke od jednego konca do drugiego i wtedy slupki  ustawiac wysokoscia pod zylke ale w pionie, i to bylo najlepsze rozwiazanie i estetycznie wygladalo
pozdrawiam

----------

